# Finish for wooden earrings



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

So I am making some wooden earrings for my girlfriend from different types of wood and I decided to do a beeswax finish on them. It is a mixture that I have been using only for this project (linseed oil and beeswax in 4:1 ratio) and it really shows interesting characteristics of wood. But…. there is always a but with women (just joking  )...since this is a surprise project I have asked my sisters to give me some opinions of the earrings. They liked the look but only thing that they didn't like is the smell. Since I haven't used beeswax in this mix before I am wondering if that smell will eventually disappear or is there another more better finish that you are using on this type of projects?

Cheers


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you thought about Walnut oil & bees wax?

http://doctorswoodshop.com/Products/WalnutFinishingOil.aspx

http://www.bowlmakerinc.com/finishes.html

I prefer shellac or lacquer only because of depth of sheen can achieve.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Ear wax…what else?


----------



## Heavy (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for answers.

@ Wildwood I am able to find cold pressed Walnut oil and I will probably try that. Just tell me, does it have some kind of weird smell? Also I am not from USA or Canada and I am not able to find shellac. It probably has a different name in Europe but still haven't found something similar. Lacquer would be ok but it is very difficult to paint something small as earrings. That is why I decided to go with wax as it only rubs on.

@Clint As much as it is logical its not very useful, but thanks for answering anyway 

Cheers


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, the smell will go away. On something as small as an earring I would guess it should be gone within a month or two. You could also use butcherblock oil that combines beeswax with mineral oil. That will be odor free immediately. Here's the stuff I use: http://www.amazon.com/Howard-BBC012-Butcher-Conditioners-12-Ounce/dp/B001ESTA30/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1374397513&sr=1-2&keywords=butcher+block+oil

I mostly use this on cutting boards, but when I am finishing a project as a gift that will be given within a couple days, sometimes I will finish with this to avoid the odor. For occasional use objects it holds up fine and is easy to refresh if the finish ever looks dull.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

These folks ship worldwide, but would send them an e-mail asking for information on cost of shipping before ordering. Lot of nice to know information at site.

http://www.shellac.net/

The easiest way to apply Shellac if not comfortable mixing your own is pick up a can of spray sealer/topcoat like this brand sold in many countries.

http://www.zinsseruk.com/product/clear-shellac-aerosol/

A lot of turning vendors carry Mylands shellac products. See where turning vendors sell shellac sanding seal but not topcoat spray cans.

http://www.mylands.co.uk/products/polishes/

Still others sell shellac creams, or low odor low VOC finishes.

http://www.finneyswoodfinishes.co.uk/advice/advice-hobby-woodworking.html

One way to avoid finishes with strong odors read product labels and Material Safety Data Sheet or Safety Data Sheet (MSDS, or SDS) on line.

For film finishes that means switching to waterborne finishes, which do not out gas as much as oil finishing products. Shellac & lacquer normally cannot smell once dry to touch or between recoating. Both shellac and lacquer used in products like nail polish.

Walnut oil whether cold or hot pressed will give you a matt/satin finish, wax will make it feel nice and impart a little luster that will fade over time. If like the feel and look of natural wood not a problem. People with nut or wood allergies definitely should not wear wood items finished with walnut oil.

A few countries have temperature standards for cold and hot pressed oils many do not. Heat is generated in pressing process, cold press less heat, less oil, hot press more heat greater quantity of oil. . 
Cold/hot pressed drying oils (Linseed, Tung, and Walnut) take longer to dry. Mixing with solvents increases penetration and speeds up drying times somewhat.

BLO is not actually boiled and today may not even contain linseed oil. Use of cheaper semi drying oils or chemical resin not uncommon in BLO. Package labels and MSDS OR SDS, still say 100% linseed oil. Besides oil/resin contains solvent and metallic dryers. I do not buy BLO anymore because drying time and smell always iffy.


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

Watch out with shellac and lacquer because hair spray tends to react with the finish. I have been sealing mine with Zar antique polyurethane .


----------

